# UTV's for plowing



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

:wavingoes anyone use UTV's like polaris, JOHNDEERE, anything?


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

We considered it before buying the ATV but after driving a Mule and Razr the turning radius was too large, figured I might as well drive the Ram or IH. With the ATV I'll push to the end of the road give it some fuel spin a 180 and head back without even lifting the blade. Not willing to do that on a 15' wide road with a cliff on 1 side in a 10' long UTV.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont know my ranger can hang a pretty mean donut


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

K20: since you don't have a liscense a UTV will probably get you in less trouble than a ATV. 

the reason for it is. there are a few UTV's that are farm exempt such as the Gator, Mule, RTV. so you can LEGALLY drive them on the road with just a SMV 

the way MO law is, basically if it goes over 25m.p.h it is not considered farm equipment.... that's the reason all the tractors and other farm equip top out around 25 mph. 

you dont have to be a farmer to have farm equipment either  so theoratically you can drive a RTV to school 

BTW: we have had several UTV's and the Kubota RTV is by far the best one (that i have owned) and now they make a RTV 1100 that has presurized air conditioned cab 

PJ


----------



## Sobie2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Polaris Ranger XP and HD offer 3 snow plows, a v-blade, many straight blade options... and a Positive down pressure fully hydrolic BOSS plow system. It has a turning radius of 150 inches (12.5')... Honda has the new Big Red UTV but its turning radius is 13.8 feet 
(165")

I'm looking at either a Yamaha Rhino, Honda Big Red, or the Ranger with the Boss plow.

By the way on Polaris website they have videos of all their plows actually moving snow.

Sobie2


----------



## lebanonllew (Oct 5, 2008)

*Ranger HD Q's*

I was looking into this and wondering how much snow something like this could actually handle? 12-14 inches of fluffy stuff??? I was also looking at the Argo atv's (6x6)but they are more expensive. I have a driveway thats about a half mile long so these are probably a little underpowered for winters here in New Hampshire don't you think?


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

I think that Argo in either 6x6 or 8x8 ,especially with tracks would do a great job plowing.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

All those 6x6 and 8x8 machines shift terrible. They would not be very fun plowing with them. We own a max 2 6x6 and I would not want to plow with it. The ranger on the other hand is an awesome machine. I am not sure there is anything it could not do. I have a 2010 ranger xp and it amazes me all the time. I want to get a boss plow for mine some day. I would take a ranger anyday over an atv because of the cab and heat. Here is a pic of my xp and my sisters 09 HD.


----------

